# RICOH e3300n Black and Blue Printhead printing lines through image



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

My Ricoh e3300n is set up with SubligetR inks. Got a message saying replace black. did it. Then a message saying ink reservoir full. didn't have a spare cuz I'm suppose to get 50 billion more prints before it's full. So the new K cartridge couldn't prime itself for about 4 days until the new reservoir came in the mail. now the desired image is printing normal colors and all, but with random black and blue lines across image. I don't know if this had anything to do with the described chain of events or if its a coincidence. I'm running low on inks and am afraid to drop $300 on another set of inks to run further maintenance tests if it's toast!


----------



## SunState (Mar 5, 2014)

Did you do a nozzle check?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeh, on the nozzle check all the lines were there under the K&C lines. it was printing nice pictures, with random K&C lines horizontaly as well. I just went to try another round of tests/maint. and now it's not printing K&C in the picture at all but still K&C lines (Rich) and on nozzle check the patern is half missing. The Y&M head is working perfect. I'm a screenprinter not a digital printer Tech. I'll try to call Ricoh Mon. I've tried twice and was on hold forever, then clients walked in and had to abort.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sounds like you need to do a print head alignment.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

This is a scan of the test pattern print out for head adjusting. Rapidly getting more black lines with every test or Maint. procedure. Any vert lines you see are just from the crappy scan. before it stopped printing K&C in the graghics they were aligned sweet........Or would this make a cool mug..LOL


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

did you make the necessary adjustments? You didn't say..


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

The yellow and magenta print-head print rite. The black & cyan print-head won't print any thing from an image file just black and cyan lines everywhere, so I don't know witch way the registration would be off. On this attachment, That image that says ''lake arrowhead'', it's suppose to be blues-purples in the background and black-grays on the fonts. so on the testprints for alignment. it's not printing the Black & cyan marks, to decide witch way to adjust.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Did you check here? Did you do a test print from the powerdriver?
Again, you did not say if you made any adjustments...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP2vvxzX2Tg


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Sorry, no I did not make adjustments since it won't print K&C on test marks. Afraid of making blind changes. I don't know what ''power driver'' means (feeling stupid) I printed tests from computer and from display on the printer. That link was sweet though. I'll be referring back to it alot in the future if I get past this.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I assume you are using Sawgrass inks? Did you call the company that you bought your unit from? Most of them are pretty helpful, or call Sawgrass, they'll help you also. Hopefully some one else chimes in soon too.
Home - Sawgrass


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah sawgrass sublijetR. bought it from U.S.cutter. Their Cust. service has always been real cool but for this They just say call recoh. I gotta go pull squeegees for a while then I'll try again. I need to know I have a couple hours to hold.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Jay, have tried here? Pretty helpful guys over there to.
USCutter Forum


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Hmmmmm.... I'm always in such a hurry when I'm on there site, tryin to get stuff on the truck, I hadn't noticed it. looks like that's my plan for the evening.


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

I hate to say it, but your printer is about to die if it hasn't already. This is an indicator of the head about to electrically fail. How old are your inks?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Y-M=about to expire C=a few months K=new when I first posted this.


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

I'm assuming the issue is still apparent? PM me and I will give you some info.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

The exact same thing happened to me a few years ago with my Ricoh 3300e
Had to replace the printer 
Turned out a lot of them were failing and sawgrass gave me one ink cart when I called them about it


----------



## amtproductions (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi, I have the exact same problem as shown in your picture blue /black lines covering image, and then the printer just died and is now doing nothing, when it i switch it on I get red error light and the display has gone blank.. I was wondering did you get a fix for this, or is the printer in the bin! 

Regards,
Tony


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

Sorry to say, but there's no fix. You can discard your new paper weight. That is unless you have ink in it that is not expired. If the ink is still in date, I'd call the ink supplier and demand a replacement.


----------



## amtproductions (Nov 12, 2011)

Printor said:


> My Ricoh e3300n is set up with SubligetR inks. Got a message saying replace black. did it. Then a message saying ink reservoir full. didn't have a spare cuz I'm suppose to get 50 billion more prints before it's full. So the new K cartridge couldn't prime itself for about 4 days until the new reservoir came in the mail. now the desired image is printing normal colors and all, but with random black and blue lines across image. I don't know if this had anything to do with the described chain of events or if its a coincidence. I'm running low on inks and am afraid to drop $300 on another set of inks to run further maintenance tests if it's toast!


Hi, I have the exact same problem as shown in your picture blue /black lines covering image, and then the printer just died and is now doing nothing, when it i switch it on I get red error light and the display has gone blank.. I was wondering did you get a fix for this, or is the printer in the bin! 

Regards,
Tony


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I't went to printer heaven.... I hope..... I haven't replaced it yet but will be going with an Epson with Cobra inks when I do.


----------



## amtproductions (Nov 12, 2011)

Found the problem but not an easy fix. As I am an electronics technician I had to see what the problem was. It turned out to be IC3 on the main board DRAM Chip SDRAM 64Mbit 4Mx16. Part number: K4S641632N-LC75000. Its an Samsung SMD device. Personally I cant see how Ink or any liquid for that matter could short the head, sure you can run water thru the system to flush it out. I'm aware that this repair is probably out of reach of most if your not electronically minded, but for closure and completeness, I thought I should post my findings, all I need now is the source the part


----------

